#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-03-09
<Greenbean> Hello all. You there Mitch?
<r2d2rogers> Hello Greenbean
<r2d2rogers> Looks like a quiet chat night toonight
<Ahmuck> *yawn*
 * Ahmuck planning to be in AR in May
<Greenbean> Sorry, was chasing the boy.
<Greenbean> But I'm here for the duration.
<Greenbean> Wow.  Don't everybody talk at once, huh?
<r2d2rogers> no kidding
<r2d2rogers> yeah I was getting our 6 year old to go back to bed myself
<Greenbean> I bet that was no end of fun.
<r2d2rogers> Looks like I have a possibility of moving back to arkansas, depending on interview results
<r2d2rogers> anyone in the Conway Area?
<zillah> hey all
<zillah> nea here r2d2
<r2d2rogers> hey zillah
<Greenbean> Finally zillah shows
<r2d2rogers> Greenbean: yeah he got back up and said he forgot to wash his hands after using the bathroom the last time he was up
<Greenbean> And so the circus begins, right? LOL
<Greenbean> I remember pulling whatever I could to stay up another minute.
<zillah> lol r2d2rogers
<r2d2rogers> they always have good excuses
<zillah> so Greenbean what happened with the sli stuff, does it just crash X?
<Greenbean> No. Locks up the whole system and requires a hard restart.
<Greenbean> I thought it sounded like a memory issue.
<Greenbean> On rare occasions I'd get a system reboot ... rather against my will.
<Greenbean> But pulling the 2nd card solved the issue.
<zillah> hmmm...does it work ok in Windows?
<Greenbean> What's Windows?
<zillah> lol
<zillah> it's kinda like MacOS except it sucks
<Greenbean> It would blue-screen Vista on boot.
<zillah> so maybe a bad card then?
<Greenbean> I was thinking that maybe it was a memory allocation problem; those cards have 1GB of RAM each. That's a lot to hog.
<Greenbean> Might be a bad card, yeah. But I could grep both cards.
<Greenbean> Just the minute I tried to use one everything asplode.
 * Ahmuck looking for employment now in AR
<zillah> i need a good repair tech Ahmuck
<zillah> :)
<az7> hey everybody
<Greenbean> Heya
<zillah> hey az
<az7> anybody go to the refresh conway?
<Greenbean> So I'm giving up being Catholic for Lent this year...
<az7> that sounds counterproductive for catholicism
<Greenbean> Well hey, if you're supposed to give up something important to you, why not go all the way?
<az7> valid point
<DoubleB> ha!
<zillah> i think refresh conway was tonight
<az7> anybody go?
<Greenbean> Refresh Conway? What did I miss?
<az7> i think they did git tonight
<DoubleB> I effing love Refresh Jonesboro!
<az7> theres an arduino workshop in fayetteville this weekend too
<zillah> Greenbean: you could go to refresh jonesboro  :P
<Greenbean> I could!  If I had any idea at all what it was.
<Greenbean> ... what is it?
<zillah> well...what it's supposed to be and what it really is may be two different things when it comes to jonesboro
<zillah> right now i think it's mostly some people getting together and discussing web design
<Greenbean> I see.
<DoubleB> http://refresh.jobocowo.com/
<DoubleB> I think that is the new site
<Greenbean> Thanks BB
<Greenbean> Hmm... It was my understanding that Twitter seems to be dying off.
<Greenbean> Either that or Facebook is devouring everything ... and that's a bubble about to pop I think.
<zillah> i dunno man, i don't see it popping anytime soon
<Greenbean> That might depend on how we define "soon." I'm just looking at the growth rate and the hype. At the very least, I don't see how it's possible to sustain this kind of growth. In fact, I predict Zuckerburg will cash out in the next couple of years.
<zillah> good point
<Greenbean> And if I'm wrong, you can make compromising photos of me in Photoshop or something.
<zillah> i'll pass  :P
<Greenbean> girl on girl on girl on girl on girl on girl on girl on guy on sheep
<zillah> lmao
<Ahmuck> zillah, where u located?
<zillah> pocahontas
<Ahmuck> physical repair, or software repair?
<zillah> both
<zillah> mostly virus/spyware removal
<zillah> would be part time though
<Ahmuck> via remote?
<Ahmuck> i assumed windows
<Greenbean> I thought the standard fix for Windows viruses & spyware was to re-install Windows...
<Greenbean> ...
<Greenbean> Shutting up/
<Ahmuck>  :p
<zillah> no, in house on the bench
<Ahmuck> i've never had to re-install cept at customer's request
<zillah> Greenbean: i hardly ever resort to format
<Ahmuck> i do a lot of remote virus cleanup
<zillah> every now and then i get a nasty rootkit that necessitates it though
<Ahmuck> really?  never had a rootkit i've not been able to get rid of
<Greenbean> I've got a buddy around here who wants me to go into business with him doing pretty much that.
<Greenbean> And by "going into business" I mean "he gets the customers and I do all the work."
<Ahmuck> it works if you get 80/20
<Ahmuck> where he get's 20%, and you get 80
<zillah> hey i had a friend like that one time
<Greenbean> Yeah, about that...
<zillah> Ahmuck: what do you use for rootkits?
<Ahmuck> i start with rkill
<Ahmuck> and disable cd emulation
<Greenbean> Would you do this in safe mode or would it matter?
<zillah> wow i feel dumb i've never heard of it, i'm looking it up now
<Ahmuck> doesn't matter
<Ahmuck> like i said zillah, i can do it remotely, easy
<zillah> i usually start with safe mode and run combofix then malwarebytes
<Ahmuck> combofix works, but if you don't get the rk killed it normally hides
 * Ahmuck doing this professionally since 92
<Greenbean> Don't you just love those linked processes that re-download the stuff you tried to remove?
<Ahmuck> i don't plug in the puter to the net till it's clean
<zillah> awesome Ahmuck i'm gonna check that out...would you be interested in doing some contract work at night if i get covered up?
<Ahmuck> hrm, that sounds weird
<zillah> lol
<Ahmuck> not sure what you meant
<zillah> remote into them
<zillah> when i'm not at the store to work on them
<Ahmuck> sure.  what is the pay?
<Ahmuck> want to pm?
 * Ahmuck gtg for a bit
<Ahmuck> about 30 min
<Ahmuck> bbl
<Greenbean> kk
<Greenbean> Frankly it was dealing with viruses & spyware that made Linux so attractive.
<zillah> that's why i like my macbook  :)
<Greenbean> I'd take one if you gave it to me, but I'm not about to buy one.
<Greenbean> Besides, I've got Snow Leopard running in VirtualBox if I need it.
<DoubleB> I just hate trying to keep all the software up to date on a window machine where is apt?
<Greenbean> It's over by the common sense in the corner, in the box labeled "Linux"
<zillah> lol
<Greenbean> I do wish Microsoft could genius up a better way to handle upgrades than the auto-restart stuff they use now.
<zillah> i do have to say, with Windows 7 there are so many less restarts required
<Greenbean> "Your machine is going to restart in 10 minutes. F-you if you don't like it."
<DoubleB> lol
<Greenbean> I wonder why that is zillah
<Greenbean> Fewer kernel patches?
<zillah> it's probably just Darwin in the background now
<zillah> :P
<Greenbean> I've still got to figure out these kext files. It's weird.
<zillah> what's weird about them?
<Greenbean> The jargon mostly. I've got some audio issues and whatnot to fix and I haven't really read up on them to figure out what they actually do.
<zillah> guys i've got to take some medicine and get some sleep
<Greenbean> Woo! Drugs!
<zillah> Greenbean: drop by again sometime  :
<zillah> :)
<zillah> next time i'll probably be more coherent
<Greenbean> I'll do it.
<Greenbean> I need to ZZZZZ as well
<zillah> and we can always mix it up with some QCD
<zillah> lol
<zillah> or QED
<Greenbean> That's your OCD
<Greenbean> :D
<zillah> or aether theory
<zillah> lol
<Greenbean> Lorentz contraction
<Greenbean> Later zilla, DoubleB
<zillah> ttyl man
<Greenbean> Hey room
<kwadroke> hello
<Greenbean> Kind of quiet at the moment, huh?
<kwadroke> yeah
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-03-07
<az7> chat night!
<kwadphone> Heyo. I miss anything?
<az7> not that i know of
<kwadphone> Pretty quiet again tonite?
<az7> probably.. anybody going to the dc501 meeting thursday?
<kwadphone> I would if I didn't have class
<kwadphone> Have about 6more weeks left
<kwadphone> Then I can go back to the meetings
<kwadphone> Switching to the PC
<kwadroke> much better
<kwadroke> phone keyboards are pitiful compared to a real one
<az7> quite often
<az7> see the ubuntu on android video?
<kwadroke> not that I know of?
<kwadroke> got a link?
<kwadroke> seen the screen shots
<az7> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pZUCKt0RKc
<kwadroke> so it's running ubuntu & android at the same time?
<az7> kinda.. shared kernel?
<kwadroke> interesting
<kwadroke> too bad it won't work on my captivate
<az7> yeah, i wonder what the hardware requirements will be
<kwadroke> it's running on a Samsung Nexus II
<kwadroke> I think
<kwadroke> Galaxy S II, I mean
<az7> ah, i thought they demoed on a motorola atrix
<kwadroke> may have been that too
<kwadroke> those are just dual core phones
<kwadroke> maybe one of these days I'll upgrade
<az7> i'm still rocking the n1
<kwadroke> on T-Mobile?
<az7> att
<kwadroke> ok, I've heard it's pretty slow on ATT unless something has changed
<az7> they released one that uses att 3g
<kwadroke> oh. didn't know that
<az7> anywho. i'm going to get some sleep.. have a good one
<kwadroke> you too
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-03-06
<TommyT> Greatings!
<TommyT> Graetings, too!
<TommyT> Good night, all!
<az7> night!
